# Google maps two finger rotation doesn't work after gingerbread?



## davken1102 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just like the title says when I go into google maps I can't rotate the map with two fingers like I could with froyo. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Works okay for me and I'm on TSM Pool Party 1.4


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm on cyanogenmod7.1 and its working fine for me.


----------



## 1fast72 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have the same problem. Been happening since EH09 came out. Don't use that feature a lot so no.problem for me.


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

What does ro.opengles.version in build.prop say?


----------



## 1fast72 (Jul 7, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> What does ro.opengles.version in build.prop say?


Mine says 131072. Is that the correct one?


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

"1fast72 said:


> I have the same problem. Been happening since EH09 came out. Don't use that feature a lot so no.problem for me.


To add some info on the issue ccampos came up with a permissions fix.zip that takes care of the multi touch issues. However, Google maps has random lock ups that freeze the phone until power button in pressed. The freeze is random, it can happen 5 sec into the session or 5 min into it. Nobody is been able to figure it out as of yet


----------



## davken1102 (Sep 12, 2011)

Do you know where to get the permissions fix for multi touch? I flashed the gps permissions fix to get the satellites working again after going to pre rooted gingerbread but I hadn't heard about a multi touch permissions fix? Ya, I've noticed the maps random freeze issue too.


----------



## mzrdisi (Sep 18, 2011)

What ROM are you using?

Latest GeeWiz fixes this. But you still have to remove the app and reinstall from the market to get the proper viewing angle while in navigation mode.


----------



## davken1102 (Sep 12, 2011)

edit: gone to cyanogenmod..


----------

